# Dunston Harriers - Boxing Day Meeting time?



## cobstar (17 December 2008)

Hi,

I would like to go to see the Dunston Harriers at their Boxing Day hunt which I understand meets at Wymondham Market Place but can anyone tell me what time they meet?

Many thanks, Leigh


----------



## connie1288 (17 December 2008)

We are meeting at 11 to move off at 11 30!!


----------

